# PEPLUM a POMMES MACG



## aricosec (23 Août 2004)

a l'unanimité de FINN ATLAS  
je pond donc un autre ouvrage,ressemblant a une ancienne aventure romanesque,
depuis quelques temps,je me suis aperçu qu'il y avait de plus en plus de belles plumes
nous pouvons donc recommencer un roman comme precedemment,il y a prescription
de recidive 
.
je rappelle le processus,tour a tour vous venez vous inscrire pour un numero d'intervention,
dans l'ordre,nous ecrirons donc une suite au texte precedant,long ou court selon notre inspiration ,L'affreux FINN me devant un ascenseur,devra nuit et jour,:hein: surveiller cet ouvrage,et ejecter les trublions genre sonnychose ,
bien sur ont devra coller au texte precedent dans la mesure du possible:mouais: 
une douzaine de clients pour commencer fera l'affaire :rateau: 
car comme pour le roman,nous pourrons greffer d'autres intervenants
nous partirons donc une douzaine,et nous retrouverons..........? a peu prés au porc 
donc en citant ma liste ,vous pourrez prendre un tour,a la suite
comme c'est moi qui est eu l'idée  ,je prend le premier tour en donnant deux lettres de reference,sorte de pseudo pour le tour d'intervention
exemple
je suis 1 et ra..., *r* pour mon prénom robert,et *a* pour aricosec
okey ?
liste a completer,si vous le voulez bien :love: ,toute sugestion est la bienvenue,et meme recommandée
.
*1-ra*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> je suis 1 et ra..., *r* pour mon prénom robert,et *a* pour aricosec
> okey ?
> liste a completer,si vous le voulez bien :love: ,toute sugestion est la bienvenue,et meme recommandée
> .
> *1-ra*



*2-m-l*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

*1-ra*
*2-ml*
*3-aa*​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Août 2004)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> *1-ra*
> *2-ml*
> *3-aa*​



c'est bien parti ce roman !   :rateau:


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien parti ce roman !   :rateau:


Ouais, on a tout de suite envie de connaître la suite !


----------



## lumai (23 Août 2004)

*1-ra*
*2-ml*
*3-aa
4-cl*​


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2004)

Je passe. :rateau: :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Août 2004)

5-mp
que de rebondissements !


----------



## derennes (23 Août 2004)

moi j'accepte pas si y'a pas de droits d'auteur.
je te soupconne tres fortement de bosser pour gallimard dont les plus grandes plumes semblent en panne d'inspiration en ce moment.
combien tu paies la ligne?


----------



## aricosec (23 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moi j'accepte pas si y'a pas de droits d'auteur.
> je te soupconne tres fortement de bosser pour gallimard dont les plus grandes plumes semblent en panne d'inspiration en ce moment.
> combien tu paies la ligne?


POILDEP s'est bien inscrit lui,tu va pas me dire que t'en a moins que lui  
.
je rameute les fines plumes,comme ça,noyé dans la masse,on arretera de me reprocher mes fautes
*NA !  *


----------



## aricosec (23 Août 2004)

recap général,citer là et ajouter vous merci,cloture du scrutin,dés que bebert sera inscrit,
derennes,allons un bon mouvement. 
.
*1-ra =aricosec*
*2-ml=lemmy*
*3-aa=alem31*
*4-cl=lumai*
*5-mp=poildep*


----------



## Nephou (23 Août 2004)

recap général,citez-là et ajouter vous merci,cloture du scrutin, dés que bebert sera inscrit,
 derennes, allons un bon mouvement. 
 .
*1-ra =aricosec*
*2-ml=lemmy*
*3-aa=alem31*
*4-cl=lumai*
*5-mp=poildep*
*6-bn=Nephou*


----------



## aricosec (23 Août 2004)

6 passes en 4 heures,si c'est pas de la retap ça   
viendez dans mon royaume  
.
*1-ra =aricosec*
*2-ml=lemmy*
*3-aa=alem31*
*4-cl=lumai*
*5-mp=poildep*
*6-bn=Nephou*


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *3-aa=alem31*



C'est pas alem31, c'est ale*x*m31 !!! 

*1-ra =aricosec*
*2-ml=lemmy*
*3-aa=alexm31*
*4-cl=lumai*
*5-mp=poildep*
*6-bn=Nephou*


----------



## aricosec (23 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas alem31, c'est ale*x*m31 !!!
> 
> *1-ra =aricosec*
> *2-ml=lemmy*
> ...


.
ben c'est ce que j'avais dit   
GASPP !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas alem31, c'est ale*x*m31 !!!



je ne crains pas de le dire: ce bebert est  *ex-tra-or-di-naire*  

avez-vous apprécié, comme moi, sa rapidité d'analyse, son acuité visuelle jamais prise en défaut, la sureté de son jugement   

gageons qu'il va, dans quelques instants, nous faire l'honneur de s'inscrire et de nous faire partager sa merveilleuse prose qui laissera même un Finn pantois...


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gageons qu'il va, dans quelques instants, nous faire l'honneur de s'inscrire et de nous faire partager sa merveilleuse prose qui laissera même un Finn pantois...


Vous n'êtes pas encore prêts... moi non plus ! :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2004)

. 
*1-ra =aricosec*
*2-ml=lemmy*
*3-aa=alexm31*
*4-cl=lumai*
*5-mp=poildep*
*6-bn=Nephou*
*.*
debut du PEPLUM demain matin
prenez vos places 
.
je rappelle qu'il suffit de mettre son indicatif ,exemple *ra* pour moi ,devant son texte
je compilerai au bout d'un certain temps ,et posterai le condensé.
bien sur il suffit d'ajouter un personnage a sa convenance,le recit qui s'en suivra sera
de préférence jubilatoire,déjanté,délirant.


----------



## Nephou (24 Août 2004)

"jubilatoire, déjanté, délirant" certes ; mais aussi faut-il  qu'il qu'il y ait "des larmes, du sang et de la douleur" (sans compter l'odeur des fauves, de la sueur et du sable chaud de l'arène).

non ?


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> "jubilatoire, déjanté, délirant" certes ; mais aussi faut-il qu'il qu'il y ait "des larmes, du sang et de la douleur" (sans compter l'odeur des fauves, de la sueur et du sable chaud de l'arène).
> 
> non ?


.
et pour les chétiens dans l'aréne,je verrais bien GUYTAN,MARCO,LUCG,pour ne citer que ces trois faux fréres,je peus te dire que s'il ne s'inscrive pas avant la fin du scrutin,va y avoir du sang et des tripes sur le sable,
"*il y a des jours que je ne nourris plus les lions,pour les lions les macgéistes c'est du dessert"*
*.*
citation librement interprété d'un film,trouvez le titre


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2004)

*1-ra =aricosec*
*2-ml=lemmy*
*3-aa=alexm31*
*4-cl=lumai*
*5-mp=poildep*
*6-bn=Nephou*
*.*
*finalement on va demarrer,vous aurez plus de temps*
*----------------------------------------------.*
*1-ra*
c'était un matin brumeux,le soleil qui poindait(comme chacun sait ,du verbe poindre),illuminait
l'horizon.MARCUS SAKAPUSS,decurion de son état,buvait une gorgée de cervoise chaude,c'est
que la veille le combat avait été rude,il avait du etriper une douzaine de barbares,on l'avait
pourtant prévenu,les gaulois etait un peuple etrange,vouloir leur amener de force la civilisation
etait voué a l'echec,il vivait avec leurs habitudes et en etait fiers.
surtout qu'ont disait d'eux qu'ils etaient bons vivant,un seul comportement etait leur credo,bonne baise,bonne bouffe
alors venir leur casser avec des boulevards,semblait voué a l'echec.
pourtant ça ne faisait pas son affaire,si il se mettait a zigouilller a tout va,la main d'oeuvre allait manquer,
julot leur chef des armées allait venir incessament,cesar,puiqu'il faut l'appeler par son nom comptait se rendre dans une tribu d'armorique,qui ne voulait pas payer les taxes.
le chef du village,dont le prénom resonnait bien, GUYTAN,préferait payer des bijous a ses concubines,aidé de quelques larrons bretons aux chapeaux ronds(et oui j'ose  ) il faisait bombance dans les ports.
pourtant un de ses légionnaires qu'on surnommais d'ailleurs BEBERUM(a cause de son habitude 
de se shooter au ratafia brut), s'aperçu lors de sa garde qu'un etranger s'était introduit dans 
le camp.
"qui va la" cria il courageusement !
,"LUCULLUS NIMBUS",repondit l'autre,je reviens d'une campagne dans les causses,ayant bien festoyé,je viens me reposer ici,pouvez vous m'acceuillir.
BEBERUM, encore suspicieux,s'approcha du devoyé,l'ayant reconnu comme frére de la boutanche
,il brandit son bidon, et bu une large rasade avant de la presenter au bidasse.
LUCULLUS dalle en pente ,;son petitnom; joua son solo de trompette et liquida la reserve.
notre légionnaire sursauta et faillit embroché l'escroc de sa rapiere,un cri dans la nuit le stoppa.
mais que se passait il donc?


----------



## bebert (24 Août 2004)

Tu pourrais pas écrire un peu plus gros ?


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais pas écrire un peu plus gros ?


.
d'accord légionnnaire BEBERUM,je peus aussi mettre des images,mais là ça s'appellera 
une BD


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

*2-ml* 

ROBEX VENDIX accompagné de FINNIX (deux gaulois allumés) tentaient de trouver une galante compagnie pour terminer la nuit.
Le premier était incapable de dormir seul, quant au second il voulait se changer les idées (il en avait assez de compter à longueur de journée les cailloux qui encombraient son jardin).
Il faut préciser au lecteur (il y en a qui résistent  ) qu'ils avaient ingurgité maints flacons d'une production locale du pays de ROBEX VENDIX, le Muscadex...
Ces deux olibrius (mot certifié d'époque) faisaient donc un boucan d'enfer, alertant la garde et ameutant tout le camp.
LUCULLUS NIMBUS n'eut la vie sauve que grâce aux deux énergumènes qui braillaient à qui mieux-mieux. Il ne trouva rien de mieux à faire qu'à essayer de soulager (en tout bien tout honneur, cela va de soit) les deux pochards d'un ou deux flacons du divin nectar...


_pour les images, s'adresser à l'arico_


----------



## poildep (25 Août 2004)

Chais pas si t'as remarqué, Bebert, mais lemmy a fait un effort de font plus grosse. 

Rien que pour toi !


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2004)

C'est pas à lui que j'ai demandé !   

À part ça, j'hésite encore à m'inscrire. Sauf si j'ai besoin de rétablir la vérité sur Beberum ! :rateau:
Ma culture gallo-romaine commence à Asterix et finit à Obélix.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas à lui que j'ai demandé !
> 
> À part ça, j'hésite encore à m'inscrire. Sauf si j'ai besoin de rétablir la vérité sur Beberum ! :rateau:
> Ma culture gallo-romaine commence à Asterix et finit à Obélix.



Allez Bebert ! Allez Bebert ! Allez Bebert ! Allez Bebert ! Allez Bebert ! Allez Bebert ! Allez Bebert ! Allez Bebert avec moi lance toi dans l'aventure !   
  :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:    :love:   

 Euh... Bien j'y retourne, je vais essayer de me mettre dans le bain de l'histoire ! Hé! Hé!


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas à lui que j'ai demandé !
> 
> À part ça, j'hésite encore à m'inscrire. Sauf si j'ai besoin de rétablir la vérité sur Beberum ! :rateau:
> Ma culture gallo-romaine commence à Asterix et finit à Obélix.


qu'est ce que tu veus de mieux légionnaire  ,LEMMYCHORRUS et ARICHOSSUX ont eut pitié de ta cécitée,depuis le temps que ton avatar arbore des lunettes noires,ont avait des doutes sur tes capacitées oculaires,lors de la derniere table ronde,le barde POILDEPLUS s'est plaind de tes esgourdes bouchées,tu avouera que pour un imprésario,ça la fout mal.
aveugle et sourd,c'est le pompom 
rassure nous BEBERUM de premiere classe:love:


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2004)

RECAP
*1-ra*
c'était un matin brumeux,le soleil qui poindait(comme chacun sait ,du verbe poindre),illuminait
l'horizon.MARCUS SAKAPUSS,decurion de son état,buvait une gorgée de cervoise chaude,c'estque la veille le combat avait été rude,il avait du etriper une douzaine
de barbares,on l'avait pourtant prévenu,les gaulois etait un peuple etrange,
vouloir leur amener de force la civilisation etait voué a l'echec,il vivait avec leurs habitudes et en etait fiers.surtout qu'ont disait d'eux qu'ils etaient bons vivant,
un seul comportement etait leur credo,bonne baise,bonne bouffe.
alors venir leur casser avec des boulevards,semblait voué a l'echec.
pourtant ça ne faisait pas son affaire,si il se mettait a zigouilller a tout va,la main d'oeuvre allait manquer,julot leur chef des armées allait venir incessament,cesar
,puiqu'il faut l'appeler par son nom comptait se rendre dans une tribu d'armorique qui
ne voulait pas payer les taxes.
le chef du village,dont le prénom resonnait bien, GUYTAN,préferait payer des bijous
a ses concubines,aidé de quelques larrons bretons aux chapeaux ronds(et oui j'ose  )
il faisait bombance dans les ports.pourtant un de ses légionnaires qu'on surnommais 
d'ailleurs BEBERUM(a cause de son habitude de se shooter au ratafia brut), s'aperçu 
lors de sa garde qu'un etranger s'était introduit dans le camp.
"qui va la" cria il courageusement !,"LUCULLUS NIMBUS",repondit l'autre,je reviens
d'une campagne dans les causses,ayant bien festoyé,je viens me reposer ici,pouvez
vous m'acceuillir.
BEBERUM, encore suspicieux,s'approcha du devoyé,l'ayant reconnu comme frére
de la boutanche.il brandit son bidon, et bu une large rasade avant de la presenter
au bidasse.LUCULLUS dalle en pente ,;son petitnom; joua son solo de trompette 
et liquida la reserve.
notre légionnaire sursauta et faillit embroché l'escroc de sa rapiere,un cri dans la nuit
le stoppa.mais que se passait il donc?
*2-ml* 
ROBEX VENDIX accompagné de FINNIX (deux gaulois allumés) tentaient de trouver 
une galante compagnie pour terminer la nuit.
Le premier était incapable de dormir seul, quant au second il voulait se changer les 
idées (il en avait assez de compter à longueur de journée les cailloux qui encombraientson jardin).
Il faut préciser au lecteur (il y en a qui résistent  ) qu'ils avaient ingurgité maints
flacons d'une production locale du pays de ROBEX VENDIX, le Muscadex...Ces deux olibrius
(mot certifié d'époque) faisaient donc un boucan d'enfer, alertant la garde et ameutant tout le camp.
LUCULLUS NIMBUS n'eut la vie sauve que grâce aux deux énergumènes qui braillaient à qui mieux-mieux.
Il ne trouva rien de mieux à faire qu'à essayer de soulager (en tout bien tout honneur, cela va de soit) 
les deux pochards d'un ou deux flacons du divin nectar


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Hé Hé Hé ! Les idées germes à la vitesse lumière... mais le papier reste blanc  

Allez j'y retourne, je vais rendre visite aux Gaulois  :love: 

@ +

alexM31 vous salue de sa galaxie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Bien, bien, bien, j'ai pas beaucoup avancé... Trois lignes ça vous suffit-il ? 

Ou vous patientez encore un peu ? :hein: 

*Note importante :* 
Je ne pense pas pouvoir continuer avec vous cette aventure.
Merci de m'effacer de votre liste et mille excuses :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, bien, j'ai pas beaucoup avancé... Trois lignes ça vous suffit-il ?
> 
> Ou vous patientez encore un peu ? :hein:
> 
> ...



   

mais non, pas de problème, nous pouvons attendre un peu   

allez, courage


----------



## touba (25 Août 2004)

*1-ra =aricosec
2-ml=lemmy
3-aa=alexm31
4-cl=lumai
5-mp=poildep
6-bn=Nephou
7-bt=bah touba !*

j'ai bon ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> *1-ra =aricosec
> 2-ml=lemmy
> 3-aa=alexm31
> 4-cl=lumai
> ...



 *super*


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2004)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, bien, j'ai pas beaucoup avancé... Trois lignes ça vous suffit-il ?
> 
> Ou vous patientez encore un peu ? :hein:
> 
> ...



3 lignes bien pesées bien emballées nous conviennent tout à fait !!!!  

_Tu peux aussi prendre ton temps pour nous pondre ton roman-fleuve..._  

Y a pas de delai profites-en...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> 3 lignes bien pesées bien emballées nous conviennent tout à fait !!!!
> 
> _Tu peux aussi prendre ton temps pour nous pondre ton roman-fleuve..._
> 
> Y a pas de delai profites-en...



*faut bien écouter ce que te dit la dame*


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2004)

Euh.... :hein: 
Dîtes, m'sieur Rico, ce Marcus Sakapus, c'est qui ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais non, pas de problème, nous pouvons attendre un peu
> 
> allez, courage



Merci Lemmy !  Merci Lumai, rassure toi je ne fais pas dans le roman-fleuve, je ne sais pas nager 

Je veux bien essayer de continuer l'aventure avec vous. Simplement, je ne puis être disponible à tout moment comme d'autre certainement.
Alors voilà, j'aimerais savoir si il sera possible de passé son tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lemmy !
> 
> Je veux bien essayer de continuer l'aventure avec vous. Simplement, je ne puis être disponible à tout moment comme d'autre certainement.
> Alors voilà, j'aimerais savoir si il sera possible de passé son tour ?



certainement   l'arico n'y verra pas d'inconvénient   

et je suis sur que lumai prendra la suite   

reviens-nous bientôt  :love:


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2004)

Bon si je comprends bien, c'est à moi de poursuivre.... 

Euhhh... z'êtes pressés ? 

_pasque j'attendais une suite intermédiaire avant la mienne..._

En tout cas, alexm31, tu perds rien pour attendre... le prochain tour *Tu t'y colles !!!* et avec larmes rires et de quoi attendrir les coeurs de guimauve...


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de delai profites-en...



à la demande générale de alexm31 et lumai, je m'inscrit sans délai ! 

*
1-ra =aricosec
2-ml=lemmy
3-aa=alexm31
4-cl=lumai
5-mp=poildep
6-bn=Nephou
7-bt=bah touba !
8-jb=bebert
*

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> à la demande générale de alexm31 et lumai, je m'inscrit sans délai !
> :love:



ce que femme veut...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon si je comprends bien, c'est à moi de poursuivre....
> 
> Euhhh... z'êtes pressés ?
> 
> ...



J'ai mal dû m'expliquer. Désolé, Lumai. C'était pour la tournée suivante au cas où, mais là toute suite

Je viens d'écrire une petite tartine et ça m'ennuye de le jeter  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

alexm31 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'écrire une petite tartine et ça m'ennuye de le jeter  :hein:



super


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> à la demande générale de alexm31... je m'inscrit sans délai !




Arf !! 
Moi aussi elle m'a fait le coup !  :love:

*
1-ra =aricosec
2-ml=lemmy
3-aa=alexm31
4-cl=lumai
5-mp=poildep
6-bn=Nephou
7-bt=bah touba !
8-jb=bebert
9-jm=macmarco
*


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2004)

Hemmm... heuuu c'est à dire que là tout de suite je venais poster ce que j'avais sué sang et eau à proser.... :hein: 

Enfin... ça pourra peut-être resservir... Y parrait qu'il ya des plats qui sont encore meilleurs réchauffés


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> super



Attention les yeux, vous êtes prêt 

Super on y go !   

Merci Lumai et bisou pour me faire pardonner d'avoir été peu claire 



 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> RECAP
> *1-ra*
> c'était un matin brumeux,le soleil qui poindait(comme chacun sait ,du verbe poindre),illuminait
> l'horizon.MARCUS SAKAPUSS,decurion de son état,buvait une gorgée de cervoise chaude,c'estque la veille le combat avait été rude,il avait du etriper une douzaine
> ...



*3-aa* 

Cette journée s'était écoulée à une vitesse vertigineuse.
Du petit matin brumeux au soleil levant, nos Gaulois étaient tombés dans un trou, une nuit noire des plus totale !!! 
Nul ne savait comment c'était arrivé et même nos quatre gais lurons ne pourraient le dire au point où ils en étaient les pauvres ! Hips ! Hips ! 
Ils ne voyaient bientôt plus leurs mains, ils commencèrent à déambuler en chantonnant et en attrapant au passage
l'ARICOSECUM qui était lui aussi dans un bel état déjà et s'éloignèrent du camp.

Soudain, la nuit se fit moins obscure, des lueurs blanchâtres surgirent... 
Deux, trois éclairs percèrent le voile noir de la nuit et pourtant il n'y avait pas un seul nuage dans le ciel scintillant d'étoiles.
Nos cinq gaulois se retrouvèrent au milieu d'un champ de blé et ils furent soudain comme pétrifiés sur place.
L'un deux, s'écria: - Le ciel nous tombe sur la tête !!!!  L'avait pas tout à fait tort l'ARICOSECUM !

Un immense engin non identifiable apparût au-dessus d'eux.
C'était AlexM31 qui avait remonté le temps ! Partie la recherche de son frère disparu...


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2004)

Bon, ben jusqu'à la dernière ligne j'ai cru pouvoir casé mon lapin mauve... mais là j'crois que c'est grillé.... :mouais: 

Va falloir que j'cogite...


----------



## poildep (25 Août 2004)

prend ton temps, j'ai tout le mien.


----------



## aricosec (26 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... :hein:
> Dîtes, m'sieur Rico, ce Marcus Sakapus, c'est qui ? :mouais:


.
c'était toi  ,maniere de te dire que si tu ne t'inscrit pas,ça allait etre ta fête  
j'avais prevenu ,même bebert a filé droit  ,surtour quand j'ai parlé de son
penchant pour le RATAFIA   ,enfin maintenant que vous êtes là,je vais trouvé
(et vous pouvez m'aidez,s'il vous plait) d'autres noms en SUS et SIX por rebatiser
vos connaissances sur MACG,j'ai deja un faux frere a rebaptiser,j'hesite encore
THEBIGLUX
BIGLOWIX
DUDOORUM

rappel
*1-ra =aricosec*
*2-ml=lemmy*
*3-aa=alexm31*
*4-cl=lumai*
*5-mp=poildep*
*6-bn=Nephou*
*7-bt=bah touba !*
*8-jb=bebert*
*9-jm=macmarco.*
*.*
*LUMAI  *
*au taf  *
*.*
*viva TOUBA !*


----------



## lumai (26 Août 2004)

4 - cl

L'Aricosecum n'en croyait pas ses yeux ! Se raccrochant à sa canne, il considéra la créature qui venait d'apparaître devant eux. Elle avait une bien drôle d'allure...
-"Comme vous avez de bien drôles de guêtres, mon enfant !" s'étonna-t-il.
-"Ce n'est qu'une combinaison en krypton-kevlar... J'ai une préférence pour celle là, en lamé fuschia.
- Et vos cheveux ! Comme ils sont étranges ! 
- Ca s'est grâce au shampoing... ça rend tout de suite mieux quand c'est propre, non ?" lui répondit AlexM31 en riant à gorge déployée.
L'Aricosecum, s'accrochant toujours à sa canne, sentit son sang s'échauffer. "En v'là une bien étrange personne à qui j'ferais bien connaître les plaisirs de la Gaule" pensa-t-il avant de remarqua un étrange objet à la main de la drôle.
"- Comme vous avez un bien étrange tire-bouchon à la main ! 
- Oh ça ! Je vais vous montrer comment ça marche." 
Sur ce AlexM31 appuya sur un petit bouton se trouvant à la base de l'objet. Dans l'instant suivant, un brouillard mauve entoura l'Aricosecum et ses compères, restés à ses côtés et intensément concentrés sur leurs ronflements.

Un noir complet se fit alors et nos Gaulois perdirent tout sens du temps et de l'espace... Mais où étaient-il donc passés ???


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

Bon, je vais me chercher quelques bières et je me met au boulot. :sleep:


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

J'ai bu trop de bières, j'ai rien foutu. :casse: 

Vous patienterez bien jusque demain ?


----------



## lumai (27 Août 2004)

Ha bah c'est ça voyons !!!  

MôOôsieur passe ses soirées avachi de bière à révâsser et il revient la tête enfariner pour s'excuser après....  

Et si ça se trouve t'as même passé la soirée à t'embêtisser devant ce qu'il y a de pire à la télé !!! :hein: 

Comment ?  
_Tu t'es mis dans la peau des personnages..._


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Comment ?
> _Tu t'es mis dans la peau des personnages..._


ben oui, moi y m'faut du vécu !


----------



## aricosec (27 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, moi y m'faut du vécu !


.
en tout les cas ,si tu avais de la biere,c'est pas toi qui tétais la vache de la ferme


----------



## poildep (28 Août 2004)

> donc on reprend depuis le début... :sleep:





> *1-ra*
> c'était un matin brumeux,le soleil qui poindait(comme chacun sait ,du verbe poindre),illuminait
> l'horizon.MARCUS SAKAPUSS,decurion de son état,buvait une gorgée de cervoise chaude,c'estque la veille le combat avait été rude,il avait du etriper une douzaine
> de barbares,on l'avait pourtant prévenu,les gaulois etait un peuple etrange,
> ...



*5-mp*
Les gaulois se réveillèrent dans un fossé, à quelques centaines de mètres de la garnison romaine. C'était quand même pas très sérieux de prendre des cuites pareilles en temps de guerres mais bon, c'étaient des barbares et on les excuse. 
"j'ai fait un rêve étrange remarqua Finnix. 
- moi aussi, répondit Robex Vendix, mais je ne saurai jamais ce qu'était cet étrange tire-bouchon... 
- nous avons donc fait le même rêve ! conclut l'Aricosecum. Vite, enchaîna-t-il toujours partant pour entraîner les autres dans des aventures impossibles, courons rechercher du muscadex ! Peut-être les dieux nous envoient-ils un message !"
Nos amis partirent donc d'un pas décidé à la recherche d'autres bouteilles.
Mais étant encore un peu embrumés par l'alcool, ils se dirigeaient tout droit vers le campement des romains...


----------



## aricosec (28 Août 2004)

a cause de POILDEP,les habitants de PETIBONUM sont de plus en plus beurrés  
--
bien sur a tout moment il vous est possible de clore l'histoire,pas en cul de sac quand même,
et ensuite en recommencer une autre immédiatly


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2004)

*6 BN*
L'étrange compagnie avançait péniblement : devant affronter à la fois les brumes du petit matin et de leurs esprits. Leur progression silencieuse -- leurs bouches étant trop pâteuses pour parler -- effrayait à peine les quelques créatures du sous-bois qui doucement reprenaient vie. Il arrivait seulement quelques fois qu'une branche morte piétinée ou qu'une remontée gastrique brise un peu la quiétude de la marche. Cette ambiance propice à l'introspection et à la céphalée les dégrisa peu à peu.
La douleur faisant place à l'euphorie et au sommeil abyssal s'effaça à son tour pour laisser peu à peu la place à un état de conscience imparfait mais suffisant pour que nos héros (là on anticipe un peu mais vous verrez pourquoi plus tard) réalisent certaines choses.

Robertix -- dit "le stylet" à cause de... -- et Finnix -- dit "l'Atlas" à cause de sa musculature -- réalisèrent l'allure de leur compagnon de goulot. Ses sandales cloutées étaient de fabrication italienne et sa tunique rouge leur rappelait quelque chose. Lentement les rouages grippés de leur étonnant vivacité d'esprit tournaient mais le déclic ne se fit qu'en vue des palissades dressées du camps. Ils n'eurent pas même le temps de crier "par Bélénos" que la vigie signalait l'arrivée d'Aricosecum -- dit "vieille branche" -- accompagné de deux prisonniers...


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2004)

Nephou :


----------



## aricosec (31 Août 2004)

touba bah ! touba c'est a toi, touba mais pas trop, touba on attend que toi
TOUBA !
"je chante ça sur un air trés gai, et non pas gay,rassure toi  
"la la la la lére euh...........


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> touba bah ! touba c'est a toi, touba mais pas trop, touba on attend que toi
> TOUBA !
> "je chante ça sur un air trés gai, et non pas gay,rassure toi
> "la la la la lére euh...........


trilalalilaloula touba c'est à toi
troulalatrililoula c'est à toi touba

qqchse comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> trilalalilaloula touba c'est à toi
> troulalatrililoula c'est à toi touba
> 
> qqchse comme ça ?





C'est mignon tout plein, j'adore :love: Et si tu nous mettais ça en audio.mp3 ?


----------



## poildep (31 Août 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> C'est mignon tout plein, j'adore :love: Et si tu nous mettais ça en audio.mp3 ?


*chiche !*


----------



## cemonvelo (31 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *chiche !*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2004)

Il l'a d'la chance le Touba, l'est accueilli en chanson ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> *chiche !*



Trop gigantisisme, j'adore :love:   Sacrée xpérience!  


J'ai voulu poster hier soir,mais ça ramait tellement que j'ai abandonné alors j'ai chantonné presque toute la nuit en choeur !  
Avec tes "trilaliloula" sous les yeux c'est quand même plus facile à suivre... 

Dès que j'peux à nouveau je t'envoi des boules  Merci pour la chansonnette, c'estrès chouette!


----------



## aricosec (1 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *chiche !*


.
 
si avec ça il ne vient pas,c'est qu'il fait autre chose,pensez,un jeune mariée 
.
"ça c'est d'la musique'
de la vraie musique'
alors là pardon,moi j'm'y connais'
ça c'est champion"


----------



## aricosec (1 Septembre 2004)

TOUBA AHaaaaaaaaa ! 
.

1-ra =aricosec
2-ml=lemmy
3-aa=alexm31
4-cl=lumai
5-mp=poildep
6-bn=Nephou
7-bt=bah touba !
8-jb=bebert
9-jm=macmarco.
--------------------------
ce matin,c'était un jour sans,le café pris au rade du coin était degueulasse /stop
1-ra
c'était un matin brumeux,le soleil qui poindait(comme chacun sait ,du verbe poindre),illuminait
l'horizon.MARCUS SAKAPUSS,decurion de son état,buvait une gorgée de cervoise chaude,c'estque la veille le combat avait été rude,il avait du etriper une douzaine
de barbares,on l'avait pourtant prévenu,les gaulois etait un peuple etrange,
vouloir leur amener de force la civilisation etait voué a l'echec,il vivait avec leurs habitudes et en etait fiers.surtout qu'ont disait d'eux qu'ils etaient bons vivant,
un seul comportement etait leur credo,bonne baise,bonne bouffe.
alors venir leur casser avec des boulevards,semblait voué a l'echec.
pourtant ça ne faisait pas son affaire,si il se mettait a zigouilller a tout va,la main d'oeuvre allait manquer,julot leur chef des armées allait venir incessament,cesar
,puiqu'il faut l'appeler par son nom comptait se rendre dans une tribu d'armorique qui
ne voulait pas payer les taxes.
le chef du village,dont le prénom resonnait bien, GUYTAN,préferait payer des bijous
a ses concubines,aidé de quelques larrons bretons aux chapeaux ronds(et oui j'ose [] )
il faisait bombance dans les ports.pourtant un de ses légionnaires qu'on surnommais 
d'ailleurs BEBERUM(a cause de son habitude de se shooter au ratafia brut), s'aperçu 
lors de sa garde qu'un etranger s'était introduit dans le camp.
"qui va la" cria il courageusement !,"LUCULLUS NIMBUS",repondit l'autre,je reviens
d'une campagne dans les causses,ayant bien festoyé,je viens me reposer ici,pouvez
vous m'acceuillir.
BEBERUM, encore suspicieux,s'approcha du devoyé,l'ayant reconnu comme frére
de la boutanche.il brandit son bidon, et bu une large rasade avant de la presenter
au bidasse.LUCULLUS dalle en pente ,;son petitnom; joua son solo de trompette 
et liquida la reserve.
notre légionnaire sursauta et faillit embroché l'escroc de sa rapiere,un cri dans la nuit
le stoppa.mais que se passait il donc?
2-ml 
ROBEX VENDIX accompagné de FINNIX (deux gaulois allumés) tentaient de trouver 
une galante compagnie pour terminer la nuit.
Le premier était incapable de dormir seul, quant au second il voulait se changer les 
idées (il en avait assez de compter à longueur de journée les cailloux qui encombraientson jardin).
Il faut préciser au lecteur (il y en a qui résistent [] ) qu'ils avaient ingurgité maints
flacons d'une production locale du pays de ROBEX VENDIX, le Muscadex...Ces deux olibrius
(mot certifié d'époque) faisaient donc un boucan d'enfer, alertant la garde et ameutant tout le camp.
LUCULLUS NIMBUS n'eut la vie sauve que grâce aux deux énergumènes qui braillaient à qui mieux-mieux.
Il ne trouva rien de mieux à faire qu'à essayer de soulager (en tout bien tout honneur, cela va de soit) 
les deux pochards d'un ou deux flacons du divin nectar
3-aa 

Cette journée s'était écoulée à une vitesse vertigineuse.
Du petit matin brumeux au soleil levant, nos Gaulois étaient tombés dans un trou, une nuit noire des plus totale !!! []
Nul ne savait comment c'était arrivé et même nos quatre gais lurons ne pourraient le dire au point où ils en étaient les pauvres ! Hips ! Hips ! []
Ils ne voyaient bientôt plus leurs mains, ils commencèrent à déambuler en chantonnant et en attrapant au passage
l'ARICOSECUM qui était lui aussi dans un bel état déjà et s'éloignèrent du camp.

Soudain, la nuit se fit moins obscure, des lueurs blanchâtres surgirent... 
Deux, trois éclairs percèrent le voile noir de la nuit et pourtant il n'y avait pas un seul nuage dans le ciel scintillant d'étoiles.
Nos cinq gaulois se retrouvèrent au milieu d'un champ de blé et ils furent soudain comme pétrifiés sur place.
L'un deux, s'écria: - Le ciel nous tombe sur la tête !!!! L'avait pas tout à fait tort l'ARICOSECUM !

Un immense engin non identifiable apparût au-dessus d'eux.
C'était AlexM31 qui avait remonté le temps ! Partie la recherche de son frère disparu
4 - cl

L'Aricosecum n'en croyait pas ses yeux ! Se raccrochant à sa canne, il considéra la créature qui venait d'apparaître devant eux. Elle avait une bien drôle d'allure...
-"Comme vous avez de bien drôles de guêtres, mon enfant !" s'étonna-t-il.
-"Ce n'est qu'une combinaison en krypton-kevlar... J'ai une préférence pour celle là, en lamé fuschia.
- Et vos cheveux ! Comme ils sont étranges ! 
- Ca s'est grâce au shampoing... ça rend tout de suite mieux quand c'est propre, non ?" lui répondit AlexM31 en riant à gorge déployée.
L'Aricosecum, s'accrochant toujours à sa canne, sentit son sang s'échauffer. "En v'là une bien étrange personne à qui j'ferais bien connaître les plaisirs de la Gaule" pensa-t-il avant de remarqua un étrange objet à la main de la drôle.
"- Comme vous avez un bien étrange tire-bouchon à la main ! 
- Oh ça ! Je vais vous montrer comment ça marche." 
Sur ce AlexM31 appuya sur un petit bouton se trouvant à la base de l'objet. Dans l'instant suivant, un brouillard mauve entoura l'Aricosecum et ses compères, restés à ses côtés et intensément concentrés sur leurs ronflements.

Un noir complet se fit alors et nos Gaulois perdirent tout sens du temps et de l'espace... Mais où étaient-il donc passés ???
5-mp
Les gaulois se réveillèrent dans un fossé, à quelques centaines de mètres de la garnison romaine. C'était quand même pas très sérieux de prendre des cuites pareilles en temps de guerres mais bon, c'étaient des barbares et on les excuse. 
"j'ai fait un rêve étrange remarqua Finnix. 
- moi aussi, répondit Robex Vendix, mais je ne saurai jamais ce qu'était cet étrange tire-bouchon... 
- nous avons donc fait le même rêve ! conclut l'Aricosecum. Vite, enchaîna-t-il toujours partant pour entraîner les autres dans des aventures impossibles, courons rechercher du muscadex ! Peut-être les dieux nous envoient-ils un message !"
Nos amis partirent donc d'un pas décidé à la recherche d'autres bouteilles.
Mais étant encore un peu embrumés par l'alcool, ils se dirigeaient tout droit vers le campement des romains..
6 BN
L'étrange compagnie avançait péniblement : devant affronter à la fois les brumes du petit matin et de leurs esprits. Leur progression silencieuse -- leurs bouches étant trop pâteuses pour parler -- effrayait à peine les quelques créatures du sous-bois qui doucement reprenaient vie. Il arrivait seulement quelques fois qu'une branche morte piétinée ou qu'une remontée gastrique brise un peu la quiétude de la marche. Cette ambiance propice à l'introspection et à la céphalée les dégrisa peu à peu.
La douleur faisant place à l'euphorie et au sommeil abyssal s'effaça à son tour pour laisser peu à peu la place à un état de conscience imparfait mais suffisant pour que nos héros (là on anticipe un peu mais vous verrez pourquoi plus tard) réalisent certaines choses.

Robertix -- dit "le stylet" à cause de... -- et Finnix -- dit "l'Atlas" à cause de sa musculature -- réalisèrent l'allure de leur compagnon de goulot. Ses sandales cloutées étaient de fabrication italienne et sa tunique rouge leur rappelait quelque chose. Lentement les rouages grippés de leur étonnant vivacité d'esprit tournaient mais le déclic ne se fit qu'en vue des palissades dressées du camps. Ils n'eurent pas même le temps de crier "par Bélénos" que la vigie signalait l'arrivée d'Aricosecum -- dit "vieille branche" -- accompagné de deux prisonniers....


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2004)

fin du dernier chapitre
-----
_"






			Robertix -- dit "le stylet" à cause de... -- et Finnix -- dit "l'Atlas" à cause de sa musculature -- réalisèrent l'allure de leur compagnon de goulot. Ses sandales cloutées étaient de fabrication italienne et sa tunique rouge leur rappelait quelque chose. Lentement les rouages grippés de leur étonnant vivacité d'esprit tournaient mais le déclic ne se fit qu'en vue des palissades dressées du camps. Ils n'eurent pas même le temps de crier "par Bélénos" que la vigie signalait l'arrivée d'Aricosecum -- dit "vieille branche" -- accompagné de deux prisonniers.... "
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

 _
deux prisonniers fait par ce brave decurion,c'était deux deserteurs,TOUBAORUM et un autre que l'on reconnaissais a peine,tant il était beurré,son collégue l'appelait CETINLOUSTIC,on disait de lui qu'il était professseur,mais il fumait parfois un joint,ce qui lui donnait de mauvaises ondes.
on attendait une explication de TOUBAORUM sur sa desertion  ......


----------



## poildep (2 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> fin du dernier chapitre
> -----
> on attendait une explication de TOUBAORUM sur sa desertion  ......


Le barde Poildepix lui avait pourtant chanté une si belle chanson...


----------



## aricosec (3 Septembre 2004)

TOUBA ayant probablement un empechement,je prosose a BEBERT de prendre la suite,ou continuer ce peplum,ou commencer une autre histoire
va t'il demander un délai ??????  
nous lui refusons


----------



## poildep (3 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> TOUBA ayant probablement un empechement,je prosose a BEBERT de prendre la suite,ou continuer ce peplum,ou commencer une autre histoire
> va t'il demander un délai ??????
> nous lui refusons


on peut aussi harceler Touba à coups de MP.


----------



## aricosec (3 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on peut aussi harceler Touba à coups de MP.


.
pour les harcelements,je crois qu'il a ce qu'il faut  
.
"la belle enfant venu d'ailleurs
dont les doux yeux grise son coeur
etant venu faire son bonheur
nous ne lui gardons pas rancoeur
:love: :love:


----------



## touba (3 Septembre 2004)

aïe aïe aïe !!!  :casse: 
alors là vraiment je m'excuse pour tout les désagréments que j'ai pu causer au bon déroulement de ce thread...  
bon ben en fait j'l'avais complètement zappé ! :mouais: 

j'ai écouté attentivement le petit mp3 : j'étais tranquille dans le cyber, je clique sur le lien, et tout à coup j'entends avec fracas des *tralalilala touba c'est à toi !!! * les enceintes du PC étaient à fond !!! je vous raconte pas le bordel dans le cyber... du coup j'me suis pris un de ces fous rires !!!    :love:   

comme je suis pas très assidu aux forums ces temps-ci je laisse ma place à bebert...   

bah oui...
bah touba quoi...   

j'ferai une tournée de coup'd'boule pour me faire pardonner... :love:


----------



## bebert (4 Septembre 2004)

Je vous prépare un truc, veuillez patienter...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je vous prépare un truc, veuillez patienter...   :love:



Ah oui? Et c'est pour quand la suite? :rose:
Je l'attend impatiemment moi,car je me suis abonnée à la lecture de cette histoire  :love:


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui? Et c'est pour quand la suite? :rose:
> Je l'attend impatiemment moi,car je me suis abonnée à la lecture de cette histoire  :love:


.
alors tu vois !,  ,qu'est ce que je te disais ailleurs ,c'est tout lui ça !


----------



## bebert (6 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> Robertix -- dit "le stylet" à cause de... -- et Finnix -- dit "l'Atlas" à cause de sa musculature -- réalisèrent l'allure de leur compagnon de goulot. Ses sandales cloutées étaient de fabrication italienne et sa tunique rouge leur rappelait quelque chose. Lentement les rouages grippés de leur étonnant vivacité d'esprit tournaient mais le déclic ne se fit qu'en vue des palissades dressées du camps. Ils n'eurent pas même le temps de crier "par Bélénos" que la vigie signalait l'arrivée d'Aricosecum -- dit "vieille branche" -- accompagné de deux prisonniers.... [/size][/font]



"Une vieille branche vaut mieux que deux jeunes bourrés !", se disait l'Aricosecum, tout fier de rapporter ces deux ivrognes gaulois au camp de Macgeuim. Beberum et Luculus se moquèrent de lui quand il aperçurent la "belle prise".
"Où les as tu trouvé ces deux là ?" demandait Beberum. "À Rome, les lions n'en voudraient même par pour dessert !"
"Ils sont plus bourrés que nous !" répondit Luculus.
"J'ai surpris ces éclaireurs, en train de préparer une attaque"
"Pour des éclaireurs, on ne peut pas dire qu'il ne sont pas allumés !"
Tout ce petit monde riaient à gorge déployée. C'est à ce moment précis que Robex et Finnix décidèrent d'attaquer. Mais ici point de potion magique, ils avaient une bien meilleure recette...


----------



## poildep (6 Septembre 2004)

tadaaaa !


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2004)

Et là, c'est à Touba, ou il passe encore son tour ?


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2004)

*c'est a toi MACMARCO,TOUBA a déclaré forfait pour cette cession,nous ne lui demanderont pas son excuse,nous serions obligé de lui refuser* 
1-ra =aricosec
2-ml=lemmy
3-aa=alexm31
4-cl=lumai
5-mp=poildep
6-bn=Nephou
7-bt=bah touba !
8-jb=bebert
9-jm=macmarco.
--------------------------
ce matin,c'était un jour sans,le café pris au rade du coin était degueulasse /stop
1-ra
c'était un matin brumeux,le soleil qui poindait(comme chacun sait ,du verbe poindre),illuminait
l'horizon.MARCUS SAKAPUSS,decurion de son état,buvait une gorgée de cervoise chaude,c'estque la veille le combat avait été rude,il avait du etriper une douzaine
de barbares,on l'avait pourtant prévenu,les gaulois etait un peuple etrange,
vouloir leur amener de force la civilisation etait voué a l'echec,il vivait avec leurs habitudes et en etait fiers.surtout qu'ont disait d'eux qu'ils etaient bons vivant,
un seul comportement etait leur credo,bonne baise,bonne bouffe.
alors venir leur casser avec des boulevards,semblait voué a l'echec.
pourtant ça ne faisait pas son affaire,si il se mettait a zigouilller a tout va,la main d'oeuvre allait manquer,julot leur chef des armées allait venir incessament,cesar
,puiqu'il faut l'appeler par son nom comptait se rendre dans une tribu d'armorique qui
ne voulait pas payer les taxes.
le chef du village,dont le prénom resonnait bien, GUYTAN,préferait payer des bijous
a ses concubines,aidé de quelques larrons bretons aux chapeaux ronds(et oui j'ose [] )
il faisait bombance dans les ports.pourtant un de ses légionnaires qu'on surnommais 
d'ailleurs BEBERUM(a cause de son habitude de se shooter au ratafia brut), s'aperçu 
lors de sa garde qu'un etranger s'était introduit dans le camp.
"qui va la" cria il courageusement !,"LUCULLUS NIMBUS",repondit l'autre,je reviens
d'une campagne dans les causses,ayant bien festoyé,je viens me reposer ici,pouvez
vous m'acceuillir.
BEBERUM, encore suspicieux,s'approcha du devoyé,l'ayant reconnu comme frére
de la boutanche.il brandit son bidon, et bu une large rasade avant de la presenter
au bidasse.LUCULLUS dalle en pente ,;son petitnom; joua son solo de trompette 
et liquida la reserve.
notre légionnaire sursauta et faillit embroché l'escroc de sa rapiere,un cri dans la nuit
le stoppa.mais que se passait il donc?
2-ml 
ROBEX VENDIX accompagné de FINNIX (deux gaulois allumés) tentaient de trouver 
une galante compagnie pour terminer la nuit.
Le premier était incapable de dormir seul, quant au second il voulait se changer les 
idées (il en avait assez de compter à longueur de journée les cailloux qui encombraientson jardin).
Il faut préciser au lecteur (il y en a qui résistent [] ) qu'ils avaient ingurgité maints
flacons d'une production locale du pays de ROBEX VENDIX, le Muscadex...Ces deux olibrius
(mot certifié d'époque) faisaient donc un boucan d'enfer, alertant la garde et ameutant tout le camp.
LUCULLUS NIMBUS n'eut la vie sauve que grâce aux deux énergumènes qui braillaient à qui mieux-mieux.
Il ne trouva rien de mieux à faire qu'à essayer de soulager (en tout bien tout honneur, cela va de soit) 
les deux pochards d'un ou deux flacons du divin nectar
3-aa 

Cette journée s'était écoulée à une vitesse vertigineuse.
Du petit matin brumeux au soleil levant, nos Gaulois étaient tombés dans un trou, une nuit noire des plus totale !!! []
Nul ne savait comment c'était arrivé et même nos quatre gais lurons ne pourraient le dire au point où ils en étaient les pauvres ! Hips ! Hips ! []
Ils ne voyaient bientôt plus leurs mains, ils commencèrent à déambuler en chantonnant et en attrapant au passage
l'ARICOSECUM qui était lui aussi dans un bel état déjà et s'éloignèrent du camp.

Soudain, la nuit se fit moins obscure, des lueurs blanchâtres surgirent... 
Deux, trois éclairs percèrent le voile noir de la nuit et pourtant il n'y avait pas un seul nuage dans le ciel scintillant d'étoiles.
Nos cinq gaulois se retrouvèrent au milieu d'un champ de blé et ils furent soudain comme pétrifiés sur place.
L'un deux, s'écria: - Le ciel nous tombe sur la tête !!!! L'avait pas tout à fait tort l'ARICOSECUM !

Un immense engin non identifiable apparût au-dessus d'eux.
C'était AlexM31 qui avait remonté le temps ! Partie la recherche de son frère disparu
4 - cl

L'Aricosecum n'en croyait pas ses yeux ! Se raccrochant à sa canne, il considéra la créature qui venait d'apparaître devant eux. Elle avait une bien drôle d'allure...
-"Comme vous avez de bien drôles de guêtres, mon enfant !" s'étonna-t-il.
-"Ce n'est qu'une combinaison en krypton-kevlar... J'ai une préférence pour celle là, en lamé fuschia.
- Et vos cheveux ! Comme ils sont étranges ! 
- Ca s'est grâce au shampoing... ça rend tout de suite mieux quand c'est propre, non ?" lui répondit AlexM31 en riant à gorge déployée.
L'Aricosecum, s'accrochant toujours à sa canne, sentit son sang s'échauffer. "En v'là une bien étrange personne à qui j'ferais bien connaître les plaisirs de la Gaule" pensa-t-il avant de remarqua un étrange objet à la main de la drôle.
"- Comme vous avez un bien étrange tire-bouchon à la main ! 
- Oh ça ! Je vais vous montrer comment ça marche." 
Sur ce AlexM31 appuya sur un petit bouton se trouvant à la base de l'objet. Dans l'instant suivant, un brouillard mauve entoura l'Aricosecum et ses compères, restés à ses côtés et intensément concentrés sur leurs ronflements.

Un noir complet se fit alors et nos Gaulois perdirent tout sens du temps et de l'espace... Mais où étaient-il donc passés ???
5-mp
Les gaulois se réveillèrent dans un fossé, à quelques centaines de mètres de la garnison romaine. C'était quand même pas très sérieux de prendre des cuites pareilles en temps de guerres mais bon, c'étaient des barbares et on les excuse. 
"j'ai fait un rêve étrange remarqua Finnix. 
- moi aussi, répondit Robex Vendix, mais je ne saurai jamais ce qu'était cet étrange tire-bouchon... 
- nous avons donc fait le même rêve ! conclut l'Aricosecum. Vite, enchaîna-t-il toujours partant pour entraîner les autres dans des aventures impossibles, courons rechercher du muscadex ! Peut-être les dieux nous envoient-ils un message !"
Nos amis partirent donc d'un pas décidé à la recherche d'autres bouteilles.
Mais étant encore un peu embrumés par l'alcool, ils se dirigeaient tout droit vers le campement des romains..
6 BN
L'étrange compagnie avançait péniblement : devant affronter à la fois les brumes du petit matin et de leurs esprits. Leur progression silencieuse -- leurs bouches étant trop pâteuses pour parler -- effrayait à peine les quelques créatures du sous-bois qui doucement reprenaient vie. Il arrivait seulement quelques fois qu'une branche morte piétinée ou qu'une remontée gastrique brise un peu la quiétude de la marche. Cette ambiance propice à l'introspection et à la céphalée les dégrisa peu à peu.
La douleur faisant place à l'euphorie et au sommeil abyssal s'effaça à son tour pour laisser peu à peu la place à un état de conscience imparfait mais suffisant pour que nos héros (là on anticipe un peu mais vous verrez pourquoi plus tard) réalisent certaines choses.

Robertix -- dit "le stylet" à cause de... -- et Finnix -- dit "l'Atlas" à cause de sa musculature -- réalisèrent l'allure de leur compagnon de goulot. Ses sandales cloutées étaient de fabrication italienne et sa tunique rouge leur rappelait quelque chose. Lentement les rouages grippés de leur étonnant vivacité d'esprit tournaient mais le déclic ne se fit qu'en vue des palissades dressées du camps. Ils n'eurent pas même le temps de crier "par Bélénos" que la vigie signalait l'arrivée d'Aricosecum -- dit "vieille branche" -- accompagné de deux prisonniers.... 
*JB*
"Une vieille branche vaut mieux que deux jeunes bourrés !", se disait l'Aricosecum, tout fier de rapporter ces deux ivrognes gaulois au camp de Macgeuim. Beberum et Luculus se moquèrent de lui quand il aperçurent la "belle prise".
"Où les as tu trouvé ces deux là ?" demandait Beberum. "À Rome, les lions n'en voudraient même par pour dessert !"
"Ils sont plus bourrés que nous !" répondit Luculus.
"J'ai surpris ces éclaireurs, en train de préparer une attaque"
"Pour des éclaireurs, on ne peut pas dire qu'il ne sont pas allumés !"
Tout ce petit monde riaient à gorge déployée. C'est à ce moment précis que Robex et Finnix décidèrent d'attaquer. Mais ici point de potion magique, ils avaient une bien meilleure recette...


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2004)

OUAHOUUU...........MARCO !


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> OUAHOUUU...........MARCO !


 Ca vient, ça vient !


----------



## touba (8 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca vient, ça vient !


ouais parce que faudrait veiller à assumer ses résponsabilités ! tu t'es inscris dans la liste alors assure maintenant !!!   :mouais:

bah quoi ?


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ouais parce que faudrait veiller à assumer ses résponsabilités ! tu t'es inscris dans la liste alors assure maintenant !!!   :mouais:
> 
> bah quoi ?


 Plaît-il ? :hein:


----------



## touba (8 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ? :hein:


bah quoi ? j'ai pas raison ?


----------



## aricosec (9 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah quoi ? j'ai pas raison ?


.
toi tu finiras par etre la honte de la famille 
.
tu est déja un courant d'air,ne deviens pas un fantome  
.
pauvre MARCO,vraiment tu abuse ,demande lui pardon d'abord  
sans ça, papounet arico va se facher


----------



## touba (9 Septembre 2004)

pardon MacMarco...  :love: 

j'voudrai pas me facher avec mon frérot de marmite...  

bah voilà... :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> pardon MacMarco...  :love:
> 
> j'voudrai pas me facher avec mon frérot de marmite...
> 
> bah voilà... :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2004)

Voici donc...

 Cette recette, secrète entre toutes, avait été préparée par le Grand Druide aux cheveux d'or et à la barbe impériale, Zebiglebovix !
 Il ne suffirait de dix tomes pour raconter les aventures extraordinaires du légendaire Zebiglebovix. Lorsqu'il commence à les raconter, lors de veillées qui restent forcément mémorables pour ceux ayant la chance d'y assister, tout son auditoire est subjugué et vit intensément les histoires de ptérodactylex, des êtres féeriques et ensorcelants, ou les aventures débridées de petites créatures espiègles nommées Kernix et Panex.
 Mais revenons à notre histoire...
 C'était, donc, un fluide macgix terriblement puissant qui atomisait tous ceux sur qui on l'utilisait !
 Robertix le sorti soudain de sa besace et il se mit à irradier une intense lumière orange avec des franges bleues, ce qui nimbait la scène, qui deviendrait bientôt champ de bataille, d'une ambiance étrange et fascinante qui à elle seule suffisait à figer de stupeur les Beberum, Luculus et autres Aricosecum, gardiens du camp...
 A ce moment arriva le décurion Marcus qui apostropha Robertix et Finnix :
 - Dites-moi, auriez-vous de cet unique et légendaire hydromel dont vous seuls avez la recette et que l'on m'a tant vanté au cours de maintes campagnes auxquelles j'ai participé dans toutes les lointaines contrées de ce vaste monde ?
 Robertix et Finnix se regardèrent stupéfaits pendant de longues secondes, puis reprirent assez leurs esprits pour répondre :
 - Oui, bien sûr ! Venez donc en boire une bonne rasade au Bar Macgix !


----------



## aricosec (10 Septembre 2004)

........................" Venez donc en boire une bonne rasade au Bar Macgix"
.


ils s'approchérent tous du bar,BEBERUM promus barman pour la circonstance
versait de maigres rations de cervoise dans les godets,c'est que lui et 
ZEBIGLEBOVIX se faisait des c....... en or en revendant le reste en BELGIUM
un compére la bas assurait, que les boissons venus de gaulle était appréciées
,le challenge étant pour unBELGICOMMIX moyen, de boire ses dix litres avant le
coucher.
MARCUS SAKAPUSS,fier comme un bartabas,racontait a qui voulait l'entendre 
ses conquêtes aussi bien guerrieres que feminines,si bien que quand il disait 
avoir des vus sur macelene,on pensait qu'il parlait d'une masure HELLENIQUE
c'est que ça chauffait dur au bar,seuls dans un coin FINNIX faisait semblant 
de converser avec ROBEX,qui d'ailleurs s'en foutait,la porte de la gargotte
s'ouvrit ,TOUBARUM,qui avait fait le mur cherchait avec des yeux hagards,
" ZEBIGLEBOVIX" hurla t'il dans le clapier immonde,il avait eu le malheur
de lui preter50 sesterces,que le legionnaire du nord s'etait empressé 
de flamber au dés.
un nouveau jeu belge,tu jette deux dés et tu doit faire treize,si tu gagne,
tu empoche dix million de sesterces,et un brevet de decurion,BIGLEBOVIX
qui en avait marre de recevoir des ordres de MARCUS,laissait regulierement
sa solde au dés.JANUS GABINUS lui avait pourtant dit cette phrase celebre.
"il n'y a rien a affurer dans ce jeu a la con"
rien n'y faisait,il avait meme ete jusqu"a faire la traite des bébés
on recherchait d'ailleurs activement Kernel et Panique deux enfants enlevés
dans le nord,LUCULLUS NIMBUS qui faisait parti de la police privé,avait 
sorti une affiche de son sac,il la tendait d'une main sur la porte en bois
c'était la photo d'un paria,GUYTAN,toujours a l'affut s'approcha de la photo
prêt a l'arracher,a BABAORUM,sa ville natale,on l'appelait d'ailleurs
GUYTAN RANDALUSS,chasseur de prime, trés méchant

________________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.________________

__________________________WANTED__________________
ça ne s'arrangeait pas pour lui !


----------



## lumai (10 Septembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas ici que je vais arrêter de boire, moi.


----------



## aricosec (12 Septembre 2004)

1-ra =aricosec
2-ml=lemmy
3-aa=alexm31
4-cl=lumai
5-mp=poildep
6-bn=Nephou
7-bt=bah touba !
8-jb=bebert
9-jm=macmarco
-----------------
le freelanssum aricosecum,grouillot au journal local,ayant fini son papier,porta le tout a
LEMMYFIX,redactomuss en chef de la gazetarium local,pour ses rectifications,il avait bien peur de l'avoir dans le rectum,avec des coupures a froid de ses textes,m'enfin !
*"le chef,c'est le chef*",comme disait robertus lamourux


----------



## aricosec (13 Septembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> 1-ra =aricosec
> 2-ml=lemmy
> 3-aa=alexm31
> 4-cl=lumai
> ...


.
c'est qu'on attendait la suite de LEMMIFIX,???????


----------

